
What to do with an old TI-83? - michaericalribo
I stumbled across my old TI-83 today, and I have no obvious use for it now.<p>But it does seem like an opportunity to make &#x2F; do something cool...does anyone have any suggestions for salvaging a TI-83 from the trash and putting it to some good use?
======
michaericalribo
A few things I've found:

Super Smash Bros Melee [1]

"Ultimate Calculator 2", including RGB display, backlight, touchpad, and PS/2
port [2]

Floppy music controller [3]

Intervalometer for time lapse photography [4]

[1] [http://www.omnimaga.org/super-smash-bros-open/(axe)-super-
sm...](http://www.omnimaga.org/super-smash-bros-open/\(axe\)-super-smash-bros-
open/)

[2]
[https://www.cemetech.net/projects/ee/ucalc2/](https://www.cemetech.net/projects/ee/ucalc2/)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WePVjW98t5A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WePVjW98t5A)

[4] [http://www.instructables.com/id/Turn-a-TI-Graphing-
Calculato...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Turn-a-TI-Graphing-Calculator-
into-an-Intervalomet/)

------
Endy
Donate it to a local high school; preferably in an urban district. You'll have
just saved at least one student (probably more) about $100.

